# working from home complications?



## vjst222 (Apr 20, 2012)

Ok so our hospital recently told us with our new current computer system we should be working from home real soon. . . 
 Here is the problem: I know some other places that has done this and they have basically made their coders contract out to them. When that happened the coder have lost all their benefits from the hospital. Any opinions on this? Has this happened to anyone else?
 I can't afford to loose all my health/dental benefits...I really dont make much money now. Then to maybe get my benefits taken away would be a HUGE blow. 

 Any thoughts???


----------



## papitrolo (Apr 22, 2012)

*Technical Coder*

I do not know what your situation may turn out to be, but I am currently looking for a hospital coder who could work from home.  We offer excellent salary and benefits.  If you are interested, please contact me at HRVaBeach@gmail.com
Thanks!


----------



## vjst222 (Apr 23, 2012)

I appreciate it, however, I have only had experience in Physician coding, however... maybe you can help me out. I am looking to maybe do some online courses for the hospital coding . Do you know a place that offers online courses for this? I feel it would not be too hard for me to do the course work as I feel confident in my professional coding abilities. Thanks and any additional info would be terrific.


----------



## jmcpolin (Apr 23, 2012)

One of the big problems with contract coding is do not forget to keep up on your taxes quarterly, they accumulate quick!  Lets just say I will be paying the IRS for a long time.  The company that I contracted for rolled us all onto their payroll and now take my taxes out this was a huge relief.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Apr 23, 2012)

Gabe26 said:


> Ok so our hospital recently told us with our new current computer system we should be working from home real soon. . .
> Here is the problem: I know some other places that has done this and they have basically made their coders contract out to them. When that happened the coder have lost all their benefits from the hospital. Any opinions on this? Has this happened to anyone else?
> I can't afford to loose all my health/dental benefits...I really dont make much money now. Then to maybe get my benefits taken away would be a HUGE blow.
> 
> Any thoughts???


 
My first though is why don't you just ask them?  They may have some idea as to their business plan, and then you could decide if it was going to work for you or not.   

Most facilities do continue to keep their home-coders employed, with the same benefits and employee status as before.  In many cases, the reason they have coders code from home is logistics.... the lack of physical space in the facility is the most common reason,  not because they didn't want employees.

If they do decide to have you work as an independent contractor, you will essentially be working for yourself, and you will be given a 1099, not a W-2 at the end of the year.  There are some advantages to being a contractor;  one of them is that they cannot dictate your work schedule or other employee-related rules.  Additionally, as a contractor, you can deduct some part of your home expenses as work-related including mortgage and utilities.  Disadvantages are that you will need to withhold your own taxes and pay quarterlies, but if you do this consistently and conservatively each quarter, you won't get nailed by the IRS come tax time.  If you're unfamiliar with owning a business and the tax implications that go along with that, you should hire an accountant or tax attorney to give you an overview (also tax-deductible).  Good luck!


----------

